# Temperature Display Request Issue Model: 5901



## marker227 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey guys, I replaced my two way pager remote on my 5901 Viper. I had it previously set where every time you would remote start the LCD display would constantly read the inside cabin temperature. I'm not sure why, but it doesn't do that on this replacement remote. It currently displays only the remote run time remaining time... I can manually request the temp for a split second by holding the Function key, but that's not how I had my last remote setup.

Could anyone offer some advice please?


Thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

marker227 said:


> Hey guys, I replaced my two way pager remote on my 5901 Viper. I had it previously set where every time you would remote start the LCD display would constantly read the inside cabin temperature. I'm not sure why, but it doesn't do that on this replacement remote. It currently displays only the remote run time remaining time... I can manually request the temp for a split second by holding the Function key, but that's not how I had my last remote setup.
> 
> Could anyone offer some advice please?
> 
> Thanks!


 If the unit is still covered under warranty take it back(even if its not) as this should be just a setting in the program mood. They may charge a few for doing it for you.


----------

